# Security camera cable & wire next to 14g wire for outdoor lights



## agent99 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello and thanks in advance for your help- searching a very long time for help on the net. I put up 2 traditional cameras in rectangular heated housings. I ran 3/4 conduit on the rear of my building that runs out and up 10 feet then splits from a 4 inch junction box to each camera 10 feet right and left. Each camera is tied to a junction box that has two spotlights mounted on the front. There is a liquid tight line from the junction box to each of the cameras. Trying to keep it neat clean and simple, I pulled coaxial cable, 14 gauge power wire, and 18/2 wire enclosed in a protective casing through the conduit and it is tight. Inside the building, out of the junction box, the coaxial (to a monitor/dvr) and 18/2 (to a 24v power box) exit 2 different holes with 3/8 nm clamps and the two 14 wires continues out another hole through conduit to a timer to a breaker panel box. I also have 3 dome cameras on the side of the building that come in directly behind each base. Inside the building, the 18/2 (now) follows outside the 1/2 inch conduit for the side lights 2+ inches away and comes down the back wall to that 16 camera 24v power box that feeds the two rear cameras in question. More cameras to be added inside.

I saw codes in Chicago where the 18/2 and probably the coaxial has to be at least 2 inches away from the 14 gauge power. Is this right? Also there seems to be an option to separate the 18/2 or low voltage with some sort of tubing, but not sure what it is or where to find it. I really don't want to run a separate conduit outside and with just the 14 gauge I now see i could have used 1/2 inch if i don't have the coaxial and 18/2 in there. I am thinking of pulling the coaxial out and running it in the building near the camera and putting some sort of sleeve over the 18/2 now that I would have space inside the 3/4 conduit.

The 18/2 has a protective casing enclosing wires that are covered coated and not bare but I think the code still does not allow it.

Thoughts, suggestions, help!!!!! How do you do it? Can I use blue 1/2 ent inside the 3/4 emt? If so,do they make smaller 3/8 or 1/4inch ent? Thanks!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

As I remember all Insulation must all be rated at 250v.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 15, 2009)

I found this for 3/8 non metallic tubing, not sure if it's rated to at least 250 volts. Thanks for any advice help.

http://cableorganizer.com/anamet/se...on ent connectors&title=Best Matches#features


----------



## RCRPWR (Sep 17, 2009)

RE: To Agent 99
I am in Pa the laws here are different then where you are from.
My experience with any other cable then coaxial should be a good distance from the electrical lines. Alot of the work I have done have been conduit runs with pvc and emt.
This cuts down on the RF frequency through communication and electrical cabling. This is the hum or lines associated with interference through power and cable lines.
Most of my installs have been sealed. Several ft and always in tubing or inside walls if possible. This meaning the coaxial inside piping. I hope this helps a little. 
My codes are very strick out here. Everything has to be a good distance from electical cables. Low and High. This is The NAC Code. Good Luck


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

By VA standards, what you did was illegal


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

99, sorry, but this site is for electricians and electrical related trades. 

Please go to www.contractortalk.com. There is an electrical section there and most of us are members.

Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

